# banheiro (pessoa) PtE



## reka39

Hello! According to the dictionary, 'banheiro' has got several meanings: http://www.infopedia.pt/lingua-portuguesa/banheiro
I'm pretty sure that Portugueses do not use meanings 5) [I have just heard 'banheira'] and 6). But I'm not so sure if its usage with meaning 2) is contemplated (just out of curiosity, in Italian we call 'bagnino' someone defined by 2) 
Moreover, what do they mean with 4)? Thanks!!!


----------



## Istriano

4) me parece _balneoterapista_


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> [I have just heard 'banheira'] ? Thanks!!!



'_Banheira_' is the bathtub.


----------



## reka39

Yes, I know that 'banheira' is bathtub. On the other hand I have never heard the 'tina, banheira' being called 'banheiro' in Pt (ad in point 5). Anyway, my main question is  if 'banheiro' is also a profession in Pt or is more a Brazilian word. Thanks!


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Yes, I know that 'banheira' is bathtub. On the other hand I have never heard the 'tina, banheira' being called 'banheiro' in Pt (ad in point 5) *Neither have I*. Anyway, my main question is  if 'banheiro' is also a profession in Pt* yes, it's a profession, although, in most cases, a seasonal one  *or is more a Brazilian word. Thanks!


----------



## reka39

Thank you very much!


----------



## marta12

*Tina*, ainda nos anos 70, era muito usado nas aldeias de Portugal, porque quase ninguém tinha banheira.


----------



## reka39

Helllo! Do you have other words to define a 'estabelecimento balnear'? Thanks!


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Helllo! Do you have other words to define a 'estabelecimento balnear'? Thanks!



Como termo genérico, não me ocorre nenhum. Dependendo da tipologia do estabelecimento, podemos dizer _'termas', 'spa'_, etc. (sinceramente, também não sei bem o que incluir no etc.). _'Estabelecimento balnear' _é uma expressão muito formal que se encontra em documentos legais mas que tem pouco uso na linguagem corrente. Nesse sentido formal e porque a maioria desses estabelecimentos exploram espaços do domínio público ou municipal, aparece frequentemente associada a _'concessão balnear'_, mas em rigor não são sinónimos perfeitos já que _'estabelecimento balnear' _se refere à empresa e à sua componente física (estruturas, edifícios, etc), enquanto _'concessão balnear' _se refere ao regime de exploração por autorização do ente público titular do domínio. No entanto não é infrequente ver anúncios do género: 'Vende-se concessão balnear', o que normalmente implica que se pretende vender o estabelecimento físico com a respectivoa licença.


----------



## reka39

Thanks! So, what do you commonly say when you go to the beach to denote a 'estabelecimento balnear'?


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Thanks! So, what do you commonly say when you go to the beach to denote a 'estabelecimento balnear'?



Creio que 'banheiro', por extensão da designação do empresário. Veja aqui http://ceas.iscte.pt/etnografica/docs/vol_07/N1/Vol_vii_N1_159-170.pdf pág. 165, ao fundo.


----------



## reka39

Muito obrigada pelo texto! De qualquer maneira, quando uma pessoa disser 'ir a banhos', não se refere ao estabelecimento balnear? Alem disso, no texto falam de 'barracas' e de 'toldos'. Qual é a differença entre eles?


----------



## marta12

"Ir a banhos" = ir à praia

Toldo é isto:http://samuel-cantigueiro.blogspot.com e isto, http://udyesfera.com

Barraca é isto: http://carioca-carioca.blogspot.com


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> "Ir a banhos" = ir à praia
> 
> Toldo é isto:http://samuel-cantigueiro.blogspot.com e isto, http://udyesfera.com
> 
> Barraca é isto: http://carioca-carioca.blogspot.com



A marta já respondeu, mas _'ir a banhos' _é uma expressão, hoje caída em desuso, que era comum nos fins do século XIX e inícios do XX. Actualmente dizemos _'ir à praia'. 'Ir a banhos' _significa, pois, passar um tempo em vilegiatura, em praia ou termas. Se se tratar de termas, que normalmente só têm um estabelecimento termal que os utentes têm necessariamente que utilizar, pode haver alguma ligação entre uma expressão e outra. Se disser _'Vou a banhos às Caldas' _estou implicitamente a dizer que vou frequentar o respectivo estabelecimento termal. No caso da praia não, até porque muitas praias têm mais de um banheiro e, de qualquer forma, a maioria das pessoas usa as praias sem recorrer aos seus serviços, que são pagos. Se disser _'Vou à praia da Costa' _não me refiro a nenhum estabelecimento em particular. Há lá muitos, cujos nomes muita gente até desconhece, e também há grandes extensões de areal não concessionadas.
De algum modo percebo as suas dúvidas. Não sei se os outros portuguese partilham comigo esta dúvida quanto ao _'banheiro_', mas, realmente, nós não costumamos referir-nos muito a essa entidade. Eles estão lá, às vezes até recorremos a eles, mas não recorremos frequentemente ao termo que os designa. Até fico com a sensação de que '_banheiro_' é um termo antigo, que hoje se usará pouco mas que não foi substituído por outro. Repare que o texto que lhe enviei, que trata duma realidade sociológica antiga mas que é actual e usa linguagem actual, parece evitar dar nome ao estabelecimento balnear. 
Os links da marta não parecem estar a funcionar, por isso acrescento que _'barracas_' são as tendas (fechadas) e os _'toldos' _as coberturas de lona esticadas entre dois postes para darem sombra.


----------



## marta12

Carfer said:


> Os links da marta não parecem estar a funcionar, por isso acrescento que _'barracas_' são as tendas (fechadas) e os _'toldos' _as coberturas de lona esticadas entre dois postes para darem sombra.



Pois não
Não sei o que aconteceu. As minhas desculpas.


----------



## marta12

Carfer said:


> i
> De algum modo percebo as suas dúvidas. Não sei se os outros portuguese partilham comigo esta dúvida quanto ao _'banheiro_', mas, realmente, nós não costumamos referir-nos muito a essa entidade. Eles estão lá, às vezes até recorremos a eles, mas não recorremos frequentemente ao termo que os designa. Até fico com a sensação de que '_banheiro_' é um termo antigo, que hoje se usará pouco mas que não foi substituído por outro.



Se calhar sou antiga, mas continuo a usar o termo 'banheiro' quando me quero referir às pessoas que montam, ou a quem pagamos, os toldos e as barracas.


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> Se calhar sou antiga, mas continuo a usar o termo 'banheiro' quando me quero referir às pessoas que montam, ou a quem pagamos, os toldos e as barracas.



Sim, claro, se nos referirmos às pessoas. Mas e ao estabelecimento? (da mesma forma que ao estabelecimento comercial que nos vende a fruta chamamos frutaria, ao que nos corta o cabelo, barbeiro ou cabeleireiro, e por aí adiante, o que chamamos habitualmente ao estabelecimento balnear?)

Posso estar enganado, mas julgo que o facto de ter evoluído muito a forma como os estabelecimentos balneares são explorados contribuiu para a indefinição da terminologia. Antigamente, quando o banheiro se limitava a alugar barracas e toldos, a levar os meninos a dar um mergulho e a tirar de apuros algum banhista mais afoito ou incompetente, não havia lugar para dúvidas: era _'o banheiro'. _Era um pouco como os estabelecimentos individuais de responsabilidade limitada de hoje, em que o estabelecimento e a pessoa se confundem e nunca sabemos bem como distinguir nem onde começa a pessoa colectiva e acaba a pessoa física (ou vice-versa), nem, na prática, nos interessa muito saber. Mas, nos tempos que correm, o serviço do antigo banheiro é prestado por empresas que além dos tradicionais toldos e chapéus, têm um estabelecimento formado por restaurantes, bares e boates na praia, que alugam barcos e fornecem os chuveiros e os sanitários e que, além do banheiro que aluga os chapéus-de-sol, tem ao seu serviço uma quantidade de nadadores-salvadores que não se confundem com ele. O que é que chamamos a esse estabelecimento? Pela minha experiência, acho que nada de específico. Eu quando preciso deles digo: '_Vou ali ao bar' o_u coisa semelhante. É por isso que não soube muito bem o que responder à reka e me fiquei pelo clássico _'banheiro_'.


----------



## marta12

Quando quero referir-me a essas empresas chamo-lhes 'concessionárias das praias'. Não sei se é correcto, mas é assim que lhes chamo.

"esta concessionária (da praia) tem melhor serviço do que a da outra praia, ou do que a praia qualquer coisa".


----------



## reka39

Carfer said:


> Sim, claro, se nos referirmos às pessoas. Mas e ao estabelecimento? (da mesma forma que ao estabelecimento comercial que nos vende a fruta chamamos frutaria, ao que nos corta o cabelo, barbeiro ou cabeleireiro, e por aí adiante, o que chamamos habitualmente ao estabelecimento balnear?)
> 
> Posso estar enganado, mas julgo que o facto de ter evoluído muito a forma como os estabelecimentos balneares são explorados contribuiu para a indefinição da terminologia. Antigamente, quando o banheiro se limitava a alugar barracas e toldos, a levar os meninos a dar um mergulho e a tirar de apuros algum banhista mais afoito ou incompetente, não havia lugar para dúvidas: era _'o banheiro'. _Era um pouco como os estabelecimentos individuais de responsabilidade limitada de hoje, em que o estabelecimento e a pessoa se confundem e nunca sabemos bem como distinguir nem onde começa a pessoa colectiva e acaba a pessoa física (ou vice-versa), nem, na prática, nos interessa muito saber. Mas, nos tempos que correm, o serviço do antigo banheiro é prestado por empresas que além dos tradicionais toldos e chapéus, têm um estabelecimento formado por restaurantes, bares e boates na praia, que alugam barcos e fornecem os chuveiros e os sanitários e que, além do banheiro que aluga os chapéus-de-sol, tem ao seu serviço uma quantidade de nadadores-salvadores que não se confundem com ele. O que é que chamamos a esse estabelecimento? Pela minha experiência, acho que nada de específico. Eu quando preciso deles digo: '_Vou ali ao bar' o_u coisa semelhante. É por isso que não soube muito bem o que responder à reka e me fiquei pelo clássico _'banheiro_'.



With reference to this reply I would like to ask - what is the difference between the 'current' banheiro and the nadador-salvador? Thanks.


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> With reference to this reply I would like to ask - what is the difference between the 'current' banheiro and the nadador-salvador? Thanks.



O '_banheiro_' é o proprietário do estabelecimento de banhos, o que a marta chamou _'concessionária_' porque explora uma área da praia em regime de concessão. O '_nadador-salvador_' é o vigilante que se incumbe da segurança dos banhistas (aqueles sujeitos tisnados do sol que passam o tempo empoleirados numas torres de vigia e que eram os heróis daquela série de Tv que não me recordo como se chamava e que era protagonizada por uma senhora bem aviada de peito). São empregados dos tais estabelecimentos.


----------



## xiskxisk

Para mim banheiro apenas quer dizer que a pessoa está a dizer casa-de-banho em Português Brasileiro.

Quanto ao estabelecimento que aluga os toldos na praia, é comum chamar-se-lhe concessionária.

Edit: já vi que referiram isso na última resposta, não tinha actualizado a página.


----------



## Guigo

Carfer said:


> O '_banheiro_' é o proprietário do estabelecimento de banhos, o que a marta chamou _'concessionária_' porque explora uma área da praia em regime de concessão. O '_nadador-salvador_' é o vigilante que se incumbe da segurança dos banhistas (aqueles sujeitos tisnados do sol que passam o tempo empoleirados numas torres de vigia e que eram os heróis daquela série de Tv que não me recordo como se chamava e que era protagonizada por uma senhora bem aviada de peito). São empregados dos tais estabelecimentos.



Gostei do 'aviada de peito', apesar de saber que o verbo _aviar_ não encontra, por similaridade com determinada pornografia, uma boa recepção, cá no Brasil; exceto para a expressão 'aviar uma receita', esta de uso corrente.

Para efeitos de registro, creio que, em quase todo o Brasil, temos:
- salva-vidas = nadador-salvador
- banheira = _bathtub_
- banheiro = toalete geralmente com chuveiro ou ducha (em residências); aplica-se também aos banheiros públicos e toaletes de restaurantes e escritórios
- banho (s) = no singular, o ato de banhar-se; no plural, lugar público onde as pessoas tomavam banhos (geralmente pagos)
- barraca, guarda-sol = o toldo dos nossos amigos portugueses
- barraca, tenda = a barraca dos portugueses

Não há, no Brasil, a exploração comercial de uma área de praia, como em outros países: toda e qualquer praia (faixa de areia) é pública, mesmo as situadas em ilhas particulares (lembro do Dr. Ivo Pitanguy liberando a faixa de areia de sua ilha para excursionistas, que entretanto só podiam ficar na referida faixa). Claro que há poderosos que fecham certas faixas de areia e fica por isso mesmo: ninguém entra! Há também exceções para áreas sob jurisdição militar e de proteção ambiental.


----------



## patriota

Guigo, colocou que banheiros têm chuveiros ou duchas. E os sanitários de estabelecimentos e instituições? Os cariocas nunca os chamam de _banheiros_? E os _banheiros públicos _das cidades?


----------



## Guigo

patriota said:


> Guigo, colocou que banheiros têm chuveiros ou duchas. E os sanitários de estabelecimentos e instituições? Os cariocas nunca os chamam de _banheiros_? E os _banheiros públicos _das cidades?



Tá certo! Em restaurantes, são chamados de _banheiros_, mas posso garantir que até os anos 70/80, eram chamados apenas de _toaletes_. 

Penso que o termo 'banheiro', mesmo sem chuveiros, deve ter sido adaptado dos 'banheiros públicos', que outrora tinham duchas e chuveiros. Vou tentar melhorar a listinha acima.


----------



## Carfer

Guigo said:


> Gostei do 'aviada de peito'



Não fazia ideia dessa conotação do verbo '_aviar_'. Em Portugal também já não se usa muito, mas há muitos anos, quando o comércio de artigos essenciais, em vez das grandes superfícies, era assegurado por pequenos lojistas que empacotavam os produtos na presença do cliente, '_aviar_' propiciava este tipo de trocadilhos. Um produto _'bem aviado_' era aquele que era '_bem preparado', 'bem fornecido_' (nunca percebi porque é que se pedia '_um kg de xx bem aviado_', afinal um kg é um kg, mas talvez os comerciantes tivessem por hábito aligeirar um tanto o peso daquilo que entregavam ao cliente, daí a necessidade de este deixar bem claro que não se deixava enganar). Não admira, pois, que de uma senhora bem dotada de algum atributo físico se pudesse dizer que era '_bem aviada de..._'.
'_Banheiro_' é também um termo cada vez menos usado, se bem que ainda presente na minha geração ou na da marta.


----------



## marta12

Carfer said:


> Não fazia ideia dessa conotação do verbo '_aviar_'. Em Portugal também já não se usa muito, mas há muitos anos, quando o comércio de artigos essenciais, em vez das grandes superfícies, era assegurado por pequenos lojistas que empacotavam os produtos na presença do cliente, '_aviar_' propiciava este tipo de trocadilhos. Um produto _'bem aviado_' era aquele que era '_bem preparado', 'bem fornecido_' (nunca percebi porque é que se pedia '_um kg de xx bem aviado_', afinal um kg é um kg, mas talvez os comerciantes tivessem por hábito aligeirar um tanto o peso daquilo que entregavam ao cliente, daí a necessidade de este deixar bem claro que não se deixava enganar). Não admira, pois, que de uma senhora bem dotada de algum atributo físico se pudesse dizer que era '_bem aviada de..._'.
> '_Banheiro_' é também um termo cada vez menos usado, se bem que ainda presente na minha geração ou na da marta.



Não, não, Carfer
Tanto quanto me lembro e lembro-me bem,_ um Kg bem aviado_ era sempre mais um pouco de que um Kg, nem que fosse mais uns 20gr.
Eu, a partir dos 10 anos, acompava muitas vezes as cozinheiras nas suas com+pras diárias.


----------

